# WinCC Flexible (PC) mit Touch Panel verbinden und projektieren



## AhmetCan (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Liebe User,

bin noch so ziemlich neu hier und ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich habe da folgendes Problem, und zwar müßte ich eine redundante Steuerung mit zwei CPU´s 315-2DP projektieren und die verarbeiteten Ein und Ausgänge sollen auf einem 15" Touchpanel MP377 angezeigt werden.

Die redundante Steuerung steht jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Einbindung in das Panel. Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung zwischen meinem PC wo step7 drauf ist zum Panel. Ich habe es über Ethernet versucht doch irgendwie klappt das nicht. 

Brauche ich einen oder zwei DBs um die Daten von meinen beiden SPSen an das Panel zu schicken oder wie erkennt das Panel welche CPU die aktive ist. Ich habe das Panel über die MPI Schnittstelle der CPU verbunden und über ein Patchkabel den PC mit dem Panel.

Da ich noch nie mit WinCC gearbeitet habe bräuchte ich da mal einen anstupser oder vielleicht hilfsmaterial wie man so etwas projektiert.


Falls ich noch was beantworten kann fragt mich.

Für eure Antworten und hilfen danke ich euch jetzt schon mal


----------



## Sinix (21 Dezember 2010)

Du musst die Schnittstelle für den Transfer im Control Panel des MP377 einstellen. Am besten nimmst du MPI, besser DP, und verbindest dein PC(PG) ebenfalls mit MPI. So hast du zugriff auf CPU und Panel gleichzeitig.

Bei Ethernet müsstest du im Panel erstmal eine Adresse anlegen, die im gleichen Netz wie dein PC(PG) sein muss. Sollte gelingen ist aber eigentlich unsinnig weil du nur DP-CPUs hast.


----------



## AhmetCan (21 Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe das jetzt versucht. 
Und zwar habe ich im Panel auf MPI gestellt und meine HMI Station ist auch im MPI Netz verbunden. Meine beiden CPUen haben die MPI Adresse 2 und 4 und das Panel soll die 3 haben. 
Wenn ich aber nun im WinCC bin und irgendwas rüber transferieren möchte dann sagt er mir das er keine Verbindung herstellen kann. muss ich Simatic Manager noch etwas einstellen eigentlich müsste es doch so klappen wenn es im Netpro zusehen ist. Ich weiss nicht stehe momentan mächtig auf dem Schlauch. 

Geht das übehaupt mit zwei CPUen und einen Panel, also das ich von beiden CPUen die daten auf dem Panel wiedergeben kann, wenn eine von beiden aktiv ist. 

Muss ich bei den Einstellungen bei WinCC was beachten unter Kommunikation. Dort habe ich beide Station eingetragen.


----------



## Sinix (23 Dezember 2010)

Hab das mit 2 CPUs noch nicht probiert, aber im WinCCflex musst du unter Verbindungen für jede CPU eine anlegen.

Wenn du am Panel die Einstellung auf MPI hast, dann musst du dort noch bei remote enable den Haken setzen. Ausserdem Panel immer einmal aus und einschalten, damit die Transfereinstellung übernommen wird.


----------



## AhmetCan (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
So ich habe nun ein paar Bilder gemalt im WinCC flexible 2008. Mit einer CPU funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Nun habe ich ja das Problem das ich eine Redundante Steuerung habe. Diese läuft mit den 2CPUen 315-2 DP.

Sobald nun aber Beispielsweise die Station A in Fehler geht wechselt die Steuerung zur Station B jedoch weiss ích nicht wie oder besser wo ich die dynamisierung bei den gemalten bilden machen muss. 

Habe ja nur eine Spalte um eine Variable einzutragen. Woher weiss das Panel denn jetzt das die CPU gewechselt hat. Und wie teile ich ihr das mit und wie dynamisiere ich die Bilder.

Mir ist nicht klar wie das da so ablaufen soll. Muss ich das dem Panel mitteilen oder in der Steuerung einen Baustein anlegen in beiden Stationen stehe immer noch mächtig auf dem Schlauch.


----------

